# Delivering UE in a premium car!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Last night while picking up a DD order, guy comes in to pick up a UE order. He starts telling me how the $3 offers suck but he needs the money.

[fast forward] We are leaving at the same time and I watch him get into a fairly new Mercedes-Benz ML350. WTF? who would think it's a good idea to do UE in a SUV like that???


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Vinny told him that it’s time to pay up.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Desperate ants do desperate things.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Last night while picking up a DD order, guy comes in to pick up a UE order. He starts telling me how the $3 offers suck but he needs the money.
> 
> [fast forward] We are leaving at the same time and I watch him get into a fairly new Mercedes-Benz ML350. WTF? who would think it's a good idea to do UE in a SUV like that???


Not so bad of an idea if its stolen...


----------



## Superuser (Nov 6, 2017)

Wait until he has a major repair on that Benz that these $3.00 orders won't pay for.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Last night while picking up a DD order, guy comes in to pick up a UE order. He starts telling me how the $3 offers suck but he needs the money.
> 
> [fast forward] We are leaving at the same time and I watch him get into a fairly new Mercedes-Benz ML350. WTF? who would think it's a good idea to do UE in a SUV like that???


He must be a Democrat Swine!


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Seamus said:


> [fast forward] We are leaving at the same time and I watch him get into a fairly new Mercedes-Benz ML350. WTF? who would think it's a good idea to do UE in a SUV like that???


Because life does not always go as planned. Driver used whatever vehicle they own to make money. In Vegas, I have seen Tesla, Porsche and a Maserati doing rideshare. When life gives you lemons, you can either suck on them or make lemonade.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> Because life does not always go as planned. Driver used whatever vehicle they own to make money. In Vegas, I have seen Tesla, Porsche and a Maserati doing rideshare. When life gives you lemons, you can either suck on them or make lemonade.


If you are using an expensive car
You might as well
squeeze the rind into your eye..


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

The heck with lemonade. When life gives you lemons, sell the lemons to people that want lemons.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

mercs are premium junk

try lexus :laugh:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> Because life does not always go as planned. Driver used whatever vehicle they own to make money. In Vegas, I have seen Tesla, Porsche and a Maserati doing rideshare. When life gives you lemons, you can either suck on them or make lemonade.


Even in desperation, there is no reason to do entry level rideshare or delivery in such a nice car. The cost per mile on these is so high that it would be a better financial move (although still desperate) to sell the expensive car immediately and use the proceeds to pay rent, buy a cheaper to run car, save for medical expenses, anything.

There are $25,000 cars that it makes no sense to deliver or rideshare in. $50-100,000 cars are absolutely insane cars to use for gig work, even one time as a joke.

Exceptions can be made for Uber Black or well-paid work, obviously. If your expenses are covered, go for it.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Should just sell the ML350.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Superuser said:


> Wait until he has a major repair on that Benz that these $3.00 orders won't pay for.


Yeah, but, I bet he has a couple of kidneys to pay for it!!

Joking aside...German cars are mostly overpriced...think apple products.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yeah, but, I bet he has a couple of kidneys to pay for it!!
> 
> Joking aside...German cars are mostly overpriced...think apple products.


Not German. Alabamian. LOL


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

father of unicorns said:


> Because life does not always go as planned. Driver used whatever vehicle they own to make money. In Vegas, I have seen Tesla, Porsche and a Maserati doing rideshare. When life gives you lemons, you can either suck on them or make lemonade.


Granted, but there is a certain point on the scale of vehicle expenses, where the depreciation and maintenance costs are such that it would be just as feasible to sell the vehicle and live off the money. I can't say for certain that the vehicle the OP mentioned reaches that point, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Seamus said:


> new Mercedes-Benz ML350. WTF? who would think it's a good idea to do UE in a SUV like that???


Lots of different circumstances.
This LA &#128757; charger guy is using a late model Benz SLK (aka: white trash pickup truck)
to collect & distribute scooters
















https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-mercedes-convertible-filled-with-birds.366898/


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yeah, but, I bet he has a couple of kidneys to pay for it!!
> 
> Joking aside...German cars are mostly overpriced...think apple products.





Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Not German. Alabamian. LOL


My Alabama Nazi ML350 is cheaper on parts than both my son's Toyota Four Runner and my brother's Acura SUV. And I paid $3K for it. Sometimes, I like to take a break from the Smart, sometimes I need the studded snow tires.

Sometimes, I drive my Porsche convertible because, well, because I just like driving my Porsche convertible.

Granted, it kind if sucks getting 15-17 mpg vs 40, but thanks to that, I discovered the "sit and wait" strategy to driving that's netted more money at the end if the day, no matter which vehicle I drive. (I wish I could ride my MC in the summer. Too bad none of the gig apps allow it.)


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

i saw a guy dashing with a f150 crew cab. He said he only takes the large orders...I just laughed and said ok...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> My Alabama Nazi ML350 is cheaper on parts than both my son's Toyota Four Runner and my brother's Acura SUV. And I paid $3K for it. Sometimes, I like to take a break from the Smart, sometimes I need the studded snow tires.
> 
> Sometimes, I drive my Porsche convertible because, well, because I just like driving my Porsche convertible.
> 
> Granted, it kind if sucks getting 15-17 mpg vs 40, but thanks to that, I discovered the "sit and wait" strategy to driving that's netted more money at the end if the day, no matter which vehicle I drive. (I wish I could ride my MC in the summer. Too bad none of the gig apps allow it.)


I have a Mercedes SL 500 convertible in mint condition that basically stays in my garage except for nice spring/summer/fall days for a Sunday drive. I have been tempted to use it just to see the look on peoples faces when I pull up in that car to deliver a Mickey D's order. LOL


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I have a Mercedes SL 500 convertible in mint condition that basically stays in my garage except for nice spring/summer/fall days for a Sunday drive. I have been tempted to use it just to see the look on peoples faces when I pull up in that car to deliver a Mickey D's order. LOL


What year? I've been thinking of selling my 968 and getting an SL, SLK, or Boxster. I generally don't even drive the Porsche in the rain, so I'm thinking of getting something I don't have to pamper. A Silver Arrow is at the top of the list.

The few times I've driven the 968 I've wondered what it did for tips. Not enough data. I'm worried about "That guy doesn't need a tip, he's driving a Porsche." If they only knew!:biggrin:


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Last night while picking up a DD order, guy comes in to pick up a UE order. He starts telling me how the $3 offers suck but he needs the money.
> 
> [fast forward] We are leaving at the same time and I watch him get into a fairly new Mercedes-Benz ML350. WTF? who would think it's a good idea to do UE in a SUV like that???


A guy was doing Instacart in a Z4 convertible BMW. Bills still come even if you lose your job. Apparently these gig companies keep people afloat until their preferred jobs present themselves.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Last night while picking up a DD order, guy comes in to pick up a UE order. He starts telling me how the $3 offers suck but he needs the money.
> 
> [fast forward] We are leaving at the same time and I watch him get into a fairly new Mercedes-Benz ML350. WTF? who would think it's a good idea to do UE in a SUV like that???


Your next customer won't tip you. If delivery drivers can drive luxury cars they must be making to much money. lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Last night while picking up a DD order, guy comes in to pick up a UE order. He starts telling me how the $3 offers suck but he needs the money.
> 
> [fast forward] We are leaving at the same time and I watch him get into a fairly new Mercedes-Benz ML350. WTF? who would think it's a good idea to do UE in a SUV like that???


" PREMIUM FOOD ODORS"

WE had a pizza driver with a B.M.W. and another with an Audi convertible.
Had . . . 
The B.M.W. still runs . . .


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Lots of different circumstances.
> This LA &#128757; charger guy is using a late model Benz SLK (aka: white trash pickup truck)
> to collect & distribute scooters
> 
> ...


LMAO, I saw a guy in a smart car doing similar. Jam packed inside and bungee corded to the roof.. Wish I got a pic.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

JPaiva said:


> LMAO, I saw a guy in a smart car doing similar. Jam packed inside and bungee corded to the roof.. Wish I got a pic.


I did a vacation cover in Nashville on my last job. When I got back to NYC I had a "play date" scheduled at a hotel in midtown with my GF. You should have seen the look on the doorman's face when I unloaded the luggage from my Smart car. :biggrin:

It's a great car for deliveries, unfortunately it would be limiting to try and do WF's new grocery service. And the 40 mile distance to the nearest WFcombined with 15mpg in my SUV kind of precludes me doing it.


----------

